# Anyone using superfeet or sole footbeds in cycling shoes?



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

Recently I've got some plantar fasciitis in my left foot and I'm looking at insoles to provide better support. From what I can tell the popular, non-custom, insoles are Superfeet and Sole. The Soles are heat moldable; Superfeet are not. I'm looking at the Superfeet black (thin) and Sole thin sport.

I have Sidi Dominators and compared the Sole size 11 to my Sidi (46) and the Sidi insole is slightly shorter and narrower. The shorter part is surprising since size 46 equates to US size 12.

Is anyone using either of these and if so how are they working in your cycling shoes?


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

No experience with PF but I've been using blue Superfeet insoles in my Sidis (road/mtb) for years for increased comfort. I remember needing to trim the width but don't recall a length issue. The Superfeet insoles are far superior than the original inserts IMO.


----------



## slcdawg (Jul 28, 2003)

I use the Specialized footbeds (in Specialized shoes), per the recommendation of my PT. But that was at the Boulder Center for Sports Medicine -which has a partnership with Specialized. I'm sure the superfeet would work well too - I use them in all my ski boots.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I use blue Superfeet insoles in all my Northwave shoes. Way better and comfy than the super thin soles that came with the shoes.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I use Superfeet green in mine they work great. I wear custom made orthodics in my day to day shoes, But can bring myself to put $200 insoles in my mtb shoes.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got yellow SOLES in my shoes, and they make them more comfortable, but they don't breathe at all, so I find that my feet sweat too much to clear out through the shoe when it is especially hot out.


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

Black Superfeet here, in my Cannondale MTB shoes. Has worked great for years.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I use the Dean Karn*(whatever) Sole inserts in one of my shoes. It seems to spread the pressure more evenly across my foot when I press down on the pedals. There is a lot of material in the arch area. However, I am starting the think that I like my other shoes better - ones with a footbed that matches my foot better and doesn't need a special insert at all.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

turquoise said:


> Recently I've got some plantar fasciitis in my left foot and I'm looking at insoles to provide better support. From what I can tell the popular, non-custom, insoles are Superfeet and Sole. The Soles are heat moldable; Superfeet are not. I'm looking at the Superfeet black (thin) and Sole thin sport.
> 
> I have Sidi Dominators and compared the Sole size 11 to my Sidi (46) and the Sidi insole is slightly shorter and narrower. The shorter part is surprising since size 46 equates to US size 12.
> 
> Is anyone using either of these and if so how are they working in your cycling shoes?


I use Superfeet in most of my shoes, cycling and otherwise.

The different models fit in some shoes better than others, so best to test fit.

As for sizing to your feet, you also need to try them to make sure the arch length is correct for your feet. This is more important than the overall length of the footbed.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

ranier said:


> I use blue Superfeet insoles in all my Northwave shoes. Way better and comfy than the super thin soles that came with the shoes.


Me too, blues in northwaves. Drastically better than the stock paper thin inserts!

I think I tried green and didnt like them. The blues felt best in a cycling shoe.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i got some blue soft sole inserts in my giros. i like them a lot, good support and some cushioning.


----------



## mtncrux (Jul 11, 2012)

You should really consider getting custom orthotics made. I tried all of the off-the-shelf inserts on the market. The superfeet helped a lot, but I didn't really become pain free until I invested in custom orthotics.

They are expensive ($250 - $350), and they might not fit into your current bike shoes due to the extra thickness. In my opinion they are worth it because they have fixed all of my weird foot problems (plantar fasciitis, over-pronation, fallen arches, etc) I have one set that I move between my running shoes, cycling shoes, hiking boots, etc. They usually last me about 3 years. $250 over 3 years isn't bad.

If you can get the made at a podiatrist, or at some higher end running stores.


One other tip for plantar fasciitis is to never go barefoot. I wear running shoes (with orthotics) all the time (even around the house) and I have almost no problems from the plantar fasciitis.


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

I ended up getting the SOLE thinsports at a bike shop. I recommend getting them some place that has the foot scale, oven and will cut and heat them for you at no cost. They do shrink a bit so if you cut them to your existing insole it'll probably be too short. I almost went with the 11 at REI without getting any help since that was closest to the Sidi size. I went to the bike shop and they measured my foot they said the size 12 fit my arch better. The size 12 was way bigger than my Sidi insole (size 12/46) so required about 1/2" trimming.


----------

